# Is My Red Zebra Cichlid Pregnant?



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I am still new to owning cichlids and recently one of my Red Zebras has been acting strange. She has been digging in the gravel and become more skittish. Could this be pregnant behavior? :-?




























Sorry about the quality of the photos, I'll try and get some better ones


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't appear so. Could be spawning behaviour.
What are you feeding?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, what you see has nothing to do with spawning behaviour. These fish are also mouthbrooders THIS is a good article for you to read on mouthbrooders.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Fish don't really get pregnant in the sense that humans do.

After fish spawn, females hold the developing eggs in their mouth, where they develop into free swimming fry, and are eventually released about a month later.

Your fish is not holding fry now, but looking at her she does appear to have a puffy tummy which could be an indicator that she is full of eggs and getting ready to spawn. OR, it could be she just had a meal. You'll see a pouch under her jaw when she's got some eggs in there.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll get a good picture of my holding red zebra this weekend (unless she spits before then, which is very possible!) - you'll see a HUGE difference.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

GTZ said:


> What are you feeding?


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Doesn't appear so. Could be spawning behaviour.
> What are you feeding?


I am feeding them Omega One Natural Protein Formula sinking pellets. I tried the floating ones and they refused to eat them. Can you suggest treats or supplemental foods for them?

Thank you all for your help and I am aware that cichlids are mouthbrooders.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Switch to a much lower protein food. Omega one is too high.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Switch to a much lower protein food. Omega one is too high.


What kind do you suggest?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Switch to a much lower protein food. Omega one is too high.


A high protein content in food is not a bad thing. Rather the source of the protein and the ingredients is what you need to consider. What fish do you have beside the zebra?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't hurt to have both lower protein AND excellent quality ingredients like New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula, especially if your fish are omnivores or herbivores. NLS is 34% protein just for comparison purposes.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Timkat4867 said:


> dielikemoviestars said:
> 
> 
> > Switch to a much lower protein food. Omega one is too high.
> ...


My female Red Zebra = Ponyta (I don't know if other people do this, but I do name my fish  )









My male Red Zebra = Rapidash

















My Jewel = Spy









My.....? = Kiara (can anyone tell what kind she is? I'm not sure if she is an electric yellow or not because I'm not sure if all electric yellows have the black stripe)
















[/img]

I also have a Betta = Sparta (of course he is in his own bowl and not with my cichlids)


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's a RZ that's been holding about 3 weeks I think..


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

So when they are holding eggs they form a little pouch under their "chin"?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

There's actual fry in there by now, but yes, at first it's eggs. Preferably fertilized.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Can anyone for sure verify for me that Rapidash (photos posted above) is male?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Nope.

RZ's are monomorphic (unless they're WC/from a specific area, where males are blue) - males & females look the same. Some folks say you can see blue in the fins when light is behind it.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Glaneon said:


> Nope.
> 
> RZ's are monomorphic (unless they're WC/from a specific area, where males are blue) - males & females look the same. Some folks say you can see blue in the fins when light is behind it.


So the egg spots on the anal fin don't really tell you anything?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> My female Red Zebra = Ponyta (I don't know if other people do this, but I do name my fish  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Only one of my fish has a name, my bull orange flame bemba troph. I call him Diablo, for obvious reasons... 







[/quote]

That is an amazing cichlid


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Male RZ's tend to lighten in color (to a peach/salmon color) as they mature - 4-5" long. Then you'll know it's a male.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think that's an axiom DLMS... I have a good size RZ (5") and he's definitely male - and he's VERY orange/red - my females at 4" are more pale.

EEZ, I gotta hit you up about Tropheus... he's awesome


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> Can't hurt to have both lower protein AND excellent quality ingredients like New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula, especially if your fish are omnivores or herbivores. NLS is 34% protein just for comparison purposes.


No, it doesnt hurt at all, actually, with the type of fish he has NLS would work well i think.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Glaneon said:


> EEZ, I gotta hit you up about Tropheus... he's awesome


Thanks, I'm no expert but I'll share my experience anytime...


----------

